# my favorite salt fly



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

Seaducer on a # 6 Tiemco 411S.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

How do you make that red collar?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

that is a hackle. feather tied near bend of hook, thread run forward, feather wraped tightly forward and then tied off. 

Palmering is another method but wrapped more open.

Joe

Look on youtube for how to tie a Seaducer


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

It's called palmering.Tie the hackle near the bend in the hook,wrap the hackle towards the eye of the hook,bring thread forward over the palmering,careful as not to lay the feather down,wrap the head,put some head cement on it and you have a Seaducer.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a try...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm thinking less tail and more collar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

You really need a set of hackle pliers to wrap the feather.It makes it easy to hold and will keep it in place till you wrap over it.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

redkiller99 said:


> I'm thinking less tail and more collar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


dont use the fluff part of the hackle ,tie in your tail and then the fat part of the hackle,bring your thread forward to the eye then palmer forward and tie off you dont have to wrap though the palmer.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

this might help as well


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

SeaDucer is one of the best all round salt patterns and deadly on bass too. Great for working over grass beds, with a light hook you can get it to suspend just above grass. They cast easily and catch fish.

I'd suggest tying several of one size/color before moving to new pattern. This helps develop the knack of the one first. The skills from this fly transfers then other flies.

I tie 10-12 of each as seems my 4th thru 12th look so much better than 1-3. Plus my sons fly fish but don't tie but lose flies at a furious rate. 

Stay with it. Once you fill a fly box with your flies it means you simply buy another box and start to fill it next.

Pete a.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

The next thing I need is red bucktail and assorted colors of craft fur..with some led wire

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

How's this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fished this crab pattern most of 2013 and first trip of 2014 with pretty good success!!


----------

